# Question about the source n the gear...



## CCCP (Mar 21, 2015)

pic: i used three bottles to get a clear image of most of the label:

i am currently usin that for deca, test e, and some AI's and PCT's, the adex they have is great, zapped my friends gyno in 5 days...

anyone ever hear of them? also:

the test and deca are both clear, no yellowish tint, he is using grapeseed oil/safflower oil mix, with 2% BA, but all my prior gear was always yellow, so im thinkin, this is weird, but i dunno...

aside from that, im pretty sure this is virgin muscle syndrome since i pinned, no pain, no redness, no swelling, but woke up and my muscle hurt like a bitch when i moved/flexed it... no fever either, so no infection, no pitting edema...

any thoughts/comments/advice, would be greatly appreciated... btw the virgin muscle was side of thigh, i did glute n delt before.


----------



## ForkLift (Mar 21, 2015)

1. I have no clue what you are realing asking here
2. Never heard of them, there is thousand dif ugl's, and fellas here dont take well to source checking
3. The color of gear doesn't mean sh8t. greenish, golden, yellow, red, brown, pink, purple. Gear will vary in color from batch to batch ocasionally
4. Virgin muscle is sort of bs imo. Delts always give me more pip then a glute of thigh shot, thats just me. You don't seem to be familiar with your own body.
5. You don't seem like you have much experience at this. IF this gear treated you well in the past then i'm confused.

What is your actually question bro?


----------



## CCCP (Mar 21, 2015)

i guess the main question is, is it normal for no pip same day, but next day wake up being able to barely move my leg cause the muscle is that sore?

edit: no redness, or swelling or anything like that, so not an infection but straight up muscle soreness which gets better as the day goes on.


----------



## ForkLift (Mar 21, 2015)

Yeah, most pip usually doesnt set in to the next day/morning in imo
If i do a shot in my delt, i wont feel the pip(if any) til the next morning and it usually goes away within hours
If your pip is lasting longer than a day you may have a problem, esp if it's just some simple test e200 or deca. if it was say Primo200 that be diffrent


----------



## CCCP (Mar 21, 2015)

ah i see, yea, i was just a bit skeptical about the pip cause i haven't had much of it on my prior cycle, but that was a few months ago... also not to mention this is my first test e 300, ive only had/seen test e 250 before this batch


----------



## ForkLift (Mar 21, 2015)

Maybe you injected to fast, maybe you dont have the technie down yet. Injection should take a good 2-3 mins from start to finish. You dont just plundge it all in. Slowly push the pluger down very slowly. Like i said injecting 2ml should take you at least 1-2 min pausing ever .5ml for a second or two. Or maybe you messed up and didnt inject in the most ideal spot..but if that happened you prob would have felt it day of pinning it


----------



## ForkLift (Mar 21, 2015)

CCCP said:


> ah i see, yea, i was just a bit skeptical about the pip cause i haven't had much of it on my prior cycle, but that was a few months ago... also not to mention this is my first test e 300, ive only had/seen test e 250 before this batch



Well the higher the dosages, the more pip! Esp if a lab doesn't know exactly what they are doing! Test e300 realy shouldnt be to painful as say t400. You should be fine in another day, try take a warm facecloth and placing it over the injection site. May help some


----------



## CCCP (Mar 21, 2015)

yea i did inject it a bit fast if following those procedures, took me about 20 seconds to push 1 cc in, and i didnt warm the oil prior to it... im pretty sure thats where i messed up.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Mar 21, 2015)

Ok first off, forklift, no disrespect, but you seem to be new as well because a lot of things you're saying aren't anywhere close to factual. 
1. Source checking is fine. Asking the legitimacy of a lab is fine. What's not fine is asking for a source or a sources contact info.
2. If you have purple or green oil, please don't ever fvcking inject that shit and post what lab it is so we all can stay away. The color of gear matters in that sense. 
3. Virgin muscle isn't bs. Do you not remember your first pin? It didn't hurt at all? Unless you're injecting .5 ml at a time, the first inject will more then likely hurt.
4.If he's new, how the hell do you expect him to know his own body and where his shots and where injects will give him less pain? It's trial and error.
5.PIP can and will last longer then a day. You brought up your delts. If I pin .5 ml in my delt, I can't move my arm for days. The gear I use is definitely not bad. And I've done 1 or 2 injects in my life so my technique is pretty solid. If you're injection site is sore after 3-4 days, you have redness, swelling, and it's hot to the touch, then you have problems.
6.Never in my life have I ever taken 2-3 min to inject. It takes me 30 seconds to pin 3 ml of gear. And that's only because half way through I stop, count to 10, then finish my pin, count to 10 again, so I don't have oil come leaking out of the injection site. 
7. Test300 can/will give you PIP. Maybe not a ton. But it can/will. I still get PIP occasionally out of the blue. It can be the same lab, same lot, same vial, and 1 shot is smooth like butter. The next might have me limping a little the next day. Shit happens.


To the OP: I'm not familiar with the labels. If you post the labs name, maybe some other fellas might of heard of them. Notice I said name, not website, email, ect. If you're concerned about the quality of your source, don't use that source out of desperation. Patience is key. Bloodwork will give you an idea if your test and AI's are good. Privatemdlabs is cheap and used by a lot of us here. Please do some research on cycling. There's a ton of knowledge on this board that you can tap into. Welcome to UGBB.


----------



## CCCP (Mar 21, 2015)

Lab name is ProGear, they are pretty new but they have over 500-1000 good reviews on the dark net if you are familiar with that, also, i tested it with labmax and it is definitely G2G and potent.

The gear goes in pretty smooth, im also pretty sure my hand being shaky when pinning didnt help the pip the following day hehe.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Mar 21, 2015)

So if youve tested it and stuff....whats this thread about?  What are you asking?


----------



## CCCP (Mar 21, 2015)

CCCP said:


> i guess the main question is, is it normal for no pip same day, but next day wake up being able to barely move my leg cause the muscle is that sore?
> 
> edit: no redness, or swelling or anything like that, so not an infection but straight up muscle soreness which gets better as the day goes on.



that right there


----------



## #TheMatrix (Mar 21, 2015)

CCCP said:


> that right there



Yes. That sounds normal. Youll get better at it but once in a while you might hit a nerve or vein and squirt blood everywhere.
When you hit a vein sometimes youll see a bruise.

If its not hot red swelling puss, then your good.

You kinda answered yourself in the edit.

And thats the reason i stick to cyp...
Once a week no pip no over used sites and many scar tissues


----------



## CCCP (Mar 21, 2015)

yea i might take a look at cyp for my next cycle


----------



## Redrum1327 (Mar 21, 2015)

Where are you reading all these good reviews ?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 21, 2015)

300mg test e can leave you a little sore. Seems normal to me... Happy pinning!


----------



## wabbitt (Mar 21, 2015)

I gave a buddy of mine some t400 the other day.  Hell, he begged me for it.  Then the little pussy called me crying two days later saying his ass hurt so bad.


----------



## CCCP (Mar 21, 2015)

Redrum1327 said:


> Where are you reading all these good reviews ?



reviews on agora, he also showed mass spec readouts etc


----------



## Flyingdragon (Mar 22, 2015)

If you really knew anything u would know Labmax is not a reliable means of testing.  There is not a single independent lab testing authority that would stand behind the results from a Labmax test.  It is nothing but a scam....Wake up people, lots of suckers believing Labmax is reliable when all they are doing is stealing money from u....




CCCP said:


> Lab name is ProGear, they are pretty new but they have over 500-1000 good reviews on the dark net if you are familiar with that, also, i tested it with labmax and it is definitely G2G and potent.
> 
> The gear goes in pretty smooth, im also pretty sure my hand being shaky when pinning didnt help the pip the following day hehe.


----------



## wabbitt (Mar 22, 2015)

Yep yep, it's understandable to be a little nervous on your first pin.  If you are shaking, you pretty much turn the needle into a little drill that starts tearing up tissue.   Never try to pin yourself on clen-I've learned that one the hard way.  Having someone else pin for you can help, but once you get over the initial shock and awe, it really is not that big a deal.  You will get better, and it will get easier.


----------



## ForkLift (Mar 22, 2015)

coltmc4545 said:


> Ok first off, forklift, no disrespect, but you seem to be new as well because a lot of things you're saying aren't anywhere close to factual.
> 1. Source checking is fine. Asking the legitimacy of a lab is fine. What's not fine is asking for a source or a sources contact info.
> 2. If you have purple or green oil, please don't ever fvcking inject that shit and post what lab it is so we all can stay away. The color of gear matters in that sense.
> 3. Virgin muscle isn't bs. Do you not remember your first pin? It didn't hurt at all? Unless you're injecting .5 ml at a time, the first inject will more then likely hurt.
> ...



colt you are correct
and of course i was joking about purple gear but i thought that wa obvious
I guess you are correct about virgn muscle, honestly the your probably right it has been years since i did my first shot
i guess it plays a big role in what gauge pin u are using also

i usually draw with a 21 or 23 and pin with a 25g
im sorry i shouldnt of been so jokinly and thank you for letting me know what it is and isnt not okay to post as far as sources or labs
honesly i have seen greenish tint in oils before tho due to gso, color can depend  on a few dif things the carriar oil, the raws, ect

but maybe im a freak but i never have had pip last more than a day
I will think more throughly before posting next time, my apologies to the OP 

FL


----------



## ForkLift (Mar 22, 2015)

About injecting. My point in saying he  should take at least 2 mins to inject i feel is very valid. Esp if injecting 3mls. You have to swab injection area. Then you have to pin. Then Pull back a bit to make sure their is not blood. Then you inject as slowly as possible. Pausing ever ml or so. Then when its all in. You should pull the pin half way out. Wait about 10-15 seconds to allow the hole to close(so it doesnt come out ) and then pull the rest out slowly. Taking aproxiaamtly 2 mins. Maybe 3 if u are as new as he is at this.

This is do disagree on. Injection 3mls should not take less then a min. like i said in my Original Post. You should take your time. aroximantly 2-3 mins from start to finish. Then again maybe this is why i dont get much pip ever.


----------

